# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3DHubs is Dead !

## This

It seems 3DHubs took a bad turn for the worst:

https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/...dhubs_is_dead/

----------


## ralphzoontjens

www.3dhubs.com

Nothing happened, why would it. They have a great business model and serve those who like to pick up their parts quickly but are not willing to invest in a 3D printer for occasional use.

----------

